# Scan today!



## Mumofboys87

So hubby surprised me and changed my scan to today our wedding anniversary! 

I'm very happy to announce I'm team pink!!! Stunned but happy! Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Rhio92

Congratulations xxx


----------



## nickyb

Yay so happy for u welcome to team pink :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!


----------



## george83

Wow congratulations! How are you feeling?


----------



## Mumofboys87

Still in shock tbh. I genuinely didn't expect that xx


----------



## george83

Aw I'm do happy for you (and only a teeny bit jealous :haha:)


----------



## rwhite

Very exciting for you, congrats :flower:


----------



## littlemisscie

So happy for you! Hopefully you're good luck for all of us:)


----------



## Zeri

awwww, congratulations!!


----------

